# Catachan Devils, New Uniforms :)



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

So I've come back from an almost 20 year break, when I was younger I played Catachan Imps and use to paint them orange, because it was the color that I could best finish probably. Now that I'm older, with better sense of color and muscle control I am starting another Catachan II Regiment, fluffy to the core. Lead by Straken, Nork at his side, Harker leading a vet squad of devils, and plenty of crazies Catachans to put the fear in all who come along. But then here is my problem...I hate camo paint schemes and think the models look awful...so I've come up with a plan. Base black uniforms, deep dark waves in the creases and highlight/drybrushed (old school style) with blood red. I've made a practice model to test it out, what do you think? Can it still be true to the fluffy story line?








http://postimg.org/image/wss5kclzp/a31f3ce2/
http://postimg.org/image/5w86c136d/

What do you think?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Fixed it for you mate:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

What did I screw up? I'm trying to get the hang of this forum, sorry if I screwed something up.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

You posted the link to the page that hosted the image rather than the image itself.

Usually you can tell when you're on the right track when your link has a .jpg, .gif,.other image formats at the end of the URL.

You can then embed the image into your post by surrounding the URL with the img tag.










Or you can just click on the yellow mountain icon in the quick reply/go advanced post section.

One last thing, but I may be mistaken, your post belongs elsewhere. I'm quite certain there is a miniature sub-forum somewhere here but it's all good, we all make mistakes when we first join a new place : )


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh thank you both! I thought it would belong here as it is more about the uniform fluff than anything else. I'll check out the model sub-forum, much appreciated!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Here you go mate


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Why can't I see pictures on this forum? Is it Windows related or forum preferences?


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

On topic: your alternative uniform is cool. I'd imagine that even those ripped Catachans would consent to use clothes if the climate got cold enough.. They can't be sent to fight exlusively on tropic planets  I don't like the models either and wish all the luck to ye.


----------

